# Junk mailing lists



## Paco Dennis (Sep 26, 2021)

Just was checking my email on yahoo. ANOTHER junk mail, and this one I got to show you because it is NOT want we are about.

This Pillowcase is Becoming The Must-Have GIFT of 2021​






Sometimes I have used a t-shirt for a pillow case.  These retail for $100, but with this special deal they are now only $45 each! 

I guess someplace sold my email to some huge ad factory that targets emails, because I get one almost everyday. I have to open it, hit the unsubscribe link, and sometimes have to wait to go to some webpage to TYPE in my email address to get released from their grip. Anybody got any ideas on how to get rid of this pariah...or do I just go on being a victim of circumstance?


----------



## Lee (Sep 26, 2021)

All I seem to get are letters from ladies inviting me to do things I do not want to do.....get my drift   

Since my name Lee could be considered a male name it must cause confusion.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2021)

My email  isn't too overrun with junk  mail,   but my post office box is  ..  daily!   so much junk mail


----------



## bowmore (Sep 26, 2021)

the latest I have been getting bombarded has an domain name of onmicrosoft.com. I also just got 2 with a .io domain which is the chagos islands
Sigh


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2021)

Lee said:


> All I seem to get are letters from ladies inviting me to do things I do not want to do.....get my drift
> 
> Since my name Lee could be considered a male name it must cause confusion.



I have a  seldom used email address that I check once in a while  ...  it's a first initial,  last name email addy ...  so it's assumed that I'm a man.
I get more websites that 'want to help me with my problem'   ....  and others that have pictures of my wife!  .....


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 26, 2021)

Don't give out an email address unless it can be justified, and if you don't know the incoming email, delete it.

As for postal junk mail, put a blank sticker on your own address, write on it, Return to sender, occupant unknown, and simply send it back.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 26, 2021)

I scan my e-mail, and if its a sender I don't recognize, or some obvious Spam, I send it to the spam folder...without opening the message.  Then, I regularly delete everything in the Spam folder.  "Unsubscribing" tells the sender that you exist, and they will add your address to even more spam.  

Insofar as Junk Mail is concerned, I just toss it.  I actually don't mind getting some, because the sender has to pay postage which helps keep the cost of a stamp from going up substantially.


----------



## Jules (Sep 26, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Insofar as Junk Mail is concerned, I just toss it. I actually don't mind getting some, because the sender has to pay postage which helps keep the cost of a stamp from going up substantially.


Interesting logic.


----------



## feywon (Sep 26, 2021)

Lee said:


> All I seem to get are letters from ladies inviting me to do things I do not want to do.....get my drift
> 
> Since my name Lee could be considered a male name it must cause confusion.


Could be, but to any half-educated person  my first name is clearly female (it's a biblical name that goes back generations in my family) and i get not only 'propositions' but ads for enhancements of a body part i do not have.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 26, 2021)

feywon said:


> i get not only 'propositions' but ads for enhancements of a body part i do not have.


Yes please!


----------



## feywon (Sep 26, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Don't give out an email address unless it can be justified, and if you don't know the incoming email, delete it.
> 
> As for postal junk mail, put a blank sticker on your own address, write on it, Return to sender, occupant unknown, and simply send it back.


Most junk email pretty easy to spot.  Just like i delete unknown # calls to my cell because every one i crucially need/want  to contact is in my cell phone, i can recognize the ones from legit places i do business with--even tho some think their smart and try to pass as a legit contact.  
For postal stuff,  this is good another tactic, tho so far it has only slowed not stopped some companies. If they have have postage paid return envelope inside stuff it full as you can with part of what they mailed to you and newspaper if need be.  On the part of letter that shows who you are write: "For the ___ time: Take me off your mailing list. "


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 26, 2021)

Lee said:


> All I seem to get are letters from ladies inviting me to do things I do not want to do.....get my drift


At least your junk mail is more interesting than mine!  I get plenty, but nothing like that.  

I have to suspect those "_ladies_" are not really ladies, and what they are really "_inviting_" you to do is send money, lots of it, for little or nothing in return...  Your gender is of little interest to them, only your bank account is.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 26, 2021)

It seems that I get mor spam mail in November and December before the Christmas present buying spree. But I am getting more now and it is a month before Halloween. I look at the mail, unsubscribe to it then mark it as spam. Then I go into the computer programs and delete all brousing/history data. I also have Norton antivirus and it alerts me if something is bad. I saw one add though and though about sending it to my brother for a Christmas present. But being that there are so many nice ladies here I will not say what it is.


----------



## Devi (Sep 26, 2021)

Never reply to nor "unsubscribe" from spam emails. You'll just verify to the spammers that the email address is valid ... and the spam will likely increase. Spammers also sell their email lists to other spammers, so ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 27, 2021)

I really like the idea of using a T-shirt for a pillow case!  That could be great fun with the younger folks in the family

Since I automated my bill paying the only junk mail I receive is from politicians and Medicare advantage insurance companies.

I get almost no spam or annoying emails.

I wonder why they seem to target some folks
more than others?

I would say that I’m average when it comes to online shopping, internet usage, etc...


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2021)

Yahoo mail has an awful lot of junk mail.  Maybe if you used gmail instead.  I have accounts on both and I don't see hardly any on gmail.


----------

